# Περί Ιππέων και Σφηκών



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Οι τίτλοι των έργων του Αριστοφάνη, με τις ορθογραφίες εκείνου του καιρού, ήταν:

*(οι) Αχαρνής
(οι) Ιππής
(αι) Νεφέλαι
(οι) Σφήκες
(η) Ειρήνη
(οι) Όρνιθες
(η) Λυσιστράτη
(αι) Θεσμοφοριάζουσαι
(οι) Βάτραχοι
(αι) Εκκλησιάζουσαι
(ο) Πλούτος*

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα δύο κυριότερα πράγματα που έχουμε να προσέξουμε είναι η ορθογραφία της αττικής διαλέκτου στους δύο πρώτους τίτλους και το αρσενικό γένος στους Σφήκες και τους Όρνιθες. Τότε ήταν _ο όρνις_ και _η όρνις_, ενώ η σφήκα ήταν ακόμα μόνο αρσενικό: _ο σφηξ_.

Είπαμε ότι τώρα είναι καλύτερο να ξεχάσουμε την ορθογραφία της αρχαίας και να έχουμε την ορθογραφία της δημοτικής. Όπως θα πούμε ότι κάποιοι θα ανεβάσουν τις _Νεφέλες_ και τις _Εκκλησιάζουσες_ (και όχι _τας Εκκλησιαζούσας_), έτσι θα πούμε και ότι κάποιος θα ανεβάζεις τους _Αχαρνείς_ και τους _Ιππείς_. Άρα:

*(οι) Αχαρνείς
(οι) Ιππείς
(οι) Νεφέλες
(οι) Σφήκες
(η) Ειρήνη
(οι) Όρνιθες
(η) Λυσιστράτη
(οι) Θεσμοφοριάζουσες
(οι) Βάτραχοι
(οι) Εκκλησιάζουσες
(ο) Πλούτος*

Τι γίνεται ωστόσο με τα αρσενικά; Σήμερα δεν έχουμε αρσενικούς _όρνιθες_, αλλά κρατάμε το αρσενικό και μιλάμε για _τους Όρνιθες_ για να μην αλλάξουμε τη σημασία. Οι όρνιθες του Αριστοφάνη ήταν πουλιά και όχι κότες. Να υποθέσω ότι είναι λάθος αυτές οι χιλιάδες θηλυκές αριστοφάνειες Όρνιθες;
http://www.google.com/search?q=αριστοφάνη+"τις+όρνιθες"+OR+"στις+όρνιθες"

Με το άλλο αρσενικό τα πράγματα είναι πιο μπερδεμένα: ο _σφηξ_ έγινε _η σφήκα_. Και για τους δικαστές; Θα λέμε _τους σφήκες_, όπως στα αρχαία, ή _τις σφήκες_, όπως θα λέγαμε _τις ύαινες_;

Αριστοφάνη "τις σφήκες" OR "στις σφήκες"
http://www.google.com/search?q=αριστοφάνη+"τις+σφήκες"+OR+"στις+σφήκες"
Γκουγκλιές: 3.400
Αριστοφάνη "τους σφήκες" OR "στους σφήκες"
http://www.google.com/search?q=αριστοφάνη+"τους+σφήκες"+OR+"στους+σφήκες"
Γκουγκλιές: 480 

Οπότε η ερώτηση είναι:
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κρατάμε στο αρσενικό και λέμε για _*τους* Όρνιθες_ του Αριστοφάνη, όχι _*τις* Όρνιθες_. Είναι το ίδιο και με τους Σφήκες; Είναι πιο σωστό να λέμε «τους Σφήκες» ή «τις Σφήκες»; Έχουν καταλήξει κάπου η φιλολογία και η θεατρολογία; Ή δεν έχει καμιά σημασία ποιο από τα δύο θα πούμε;


----------



## pidyo (Jul 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Oπότε η ερώτηση είναι:
> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κρατάμε στο αρσενικό και λέμε για _*τους* Όρνιθες_ του Αριστοφάνη, όχι _*τις* Όρνιθες_. Είναι το ίδιο και με τους Σφήκες; Είναι πιο σωστό να λέμε «τους Σφήκες» ή «τις Σφήκες»; Έχουν καταλήξει κάπου η φιλολογία και η θεατρολογία; Ή δεν έχει καμιά σημασία ποιο από τα δύο θα πούμε;


Από τη στιγμή που κάνουμε την παραδοχή ότι επιτρέπεται να εκσυγχρονίσουμε την ορθογραφία στην περίπτωση των Αχαρνέων και η λέξη σφηξ μαρτυρείται ήδη στην αρχαιότητα και ως θηλυκό, δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να μη λέμε «τις Σφήκες», αποφεύγοντας περιττό μπουρδούκλωμα του λόγου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι λέξεις που καταγράφονται στα λεξικά ως μόνο αρσενικές ή μόνο θηλυκές ήταν όντως έτσι στην πραγματική γλώσσα. Συχνά η μορφολογία της μνείας και τα συμφραζόμενα δεν επιτρέπουν διάκριση, με αποτέλεσμα το λεξικογραφικό λήμμα να είναι ενδεχομένως περισσότερο κανονικοποιημένο από την πραγματική χρήση.


----------



## Dimboukas (Jul 7, 2012)

Το LSJ λέει ότι είναι και _η όρνις_ και στον Όμηρο και συχνά στην Αττική, και μάλιστα ότι στην Αττική _ο όρνις_ και _η όρνις_ είναι αντίστοιχα κυρίως ο κόκκορας και η κότα. http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0057%3Aentry%3Do%29%2Frnis

Επιπλέον, ίσως άσχετο αλλά ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην αρχαία, το _Ἀχαρνῆς_ από το _Ἀχαρνεῖς_ και το _Ἱππῆς_ από το _Ἱππεῖς_ διέφεραν στην προφορά μόνο στο πόσο ανοιχτά προφέρεται το _η_ από το _ει_. Δηλαδή, προφέρονταν τα _Ἀχαρνῆς_ και _Ἀχαρνεῖς_, [akʰarnɛ̂ ːs] και [akʰarnêːs] αντίστοιχα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

Αυτό το τελευταίο με μπερδεύει. Μας λένε συνέχεια ότι τα διπλά φωνήεντα, όπως το ει, τα λέγανε οι ΑΗΠ σαν δυο φωνήεντα. Εδώ μας λέτε ότι και το η και το ει προφέρονταν παρόμοια;


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Ένα μακρό «ε» με ελαφρά διαφορετική χροιά στην κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το τελευταίο με μπερδεύει. Μας λένε συνέχεια ότι τα διπλά φωνήεντα, όπως το ει, τα λέγανε οι ΑΗΠ σαν δυο φωνήεντα. Εδώ μας λέτε ότι και το η και το ει προφέρονταν παρόμοια;



In pre-classical Greek, the following additional diphthongs existed that later changed to long vowels:
/ei/ ει	/ou/ ου
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Greek_phonology#Diphthongs


----------



## Dimboukas (Jul 8, 2012)

Αρχικά όντως το _ει_ περίπου προφερόταν σαν το σημερινό _εϊ_, δηλαδή ως /ei/. Κατά το 500 π.Χ. η προφορά του _ει_ άλλαξε σε μακρό κλειστό _ε_, δηλαδή σε /eː/. To _η_ αντιθέτως ήταν πάντα μακρό ανοιχτό _ε_, δηλαδή /εː/.

Το ίδιο και το _ου_ που από /ou/ άλλαξε σε μακρό κλειστό /οː/. 

Και εγώ πάντως έπαθα να καταλάβω τα φωνήεντα των αρχαίων.


----------

